# Any Victoria BC groups??????



## Tired_of_Tooting

I'm wondering if anyone knows of any IBS support groups that meet in Victoria. I know they have some in Vancouver but I'm on Vancouver Island and that's a really long way to go, no ferry rides (or food) for me thanks.







Adina


----------



## Lynne Petelski

Hi there I'm in Victoria and so are a couple of other people. If you're interested in talking, email me. I've had some amazing successes in the past 7 weeks that I'd love to share with you.Welcome to the site!







Lynne P.


----------



## VIsland_85

Hey! Well I live in Nanaimo, but just wanted to say that it's cool to see some more Island people!


----------



## ianG

Lynne P said:


> Hi there I'm in Victoria and so are a couple of other people. If you're interested in talking, email me. I've had some amazing successes in the past 7 weeks that I'd love to share with you.Welcome to the site!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne P.


----------



## ianG

Wow, Some good news for a change. I live in Victoria, have been dealing with IBS for about 7 months now. Went away for a couple months, now back. frustrating. Anyhow, good to see others with the same problem.


----------



## overitnow

Hi Ian,I'm from Victoria as well. Lynn and I both share(d) the same solution for D for years--she has recently discovered a wheat allergy that has allowed her to discontinue all other treatments--but if you want to get together some time this month, send me a PM or leave a response here. I'm on Winter Break a from UVic starting next Wed.Cheers.Mar


----------



## clifton

Hi,I am in Victoria suffered with IBS for about 10 years, it's miserable. Would like to join the meetup group if there is one.


----------



## Sergey

Hi,I am in Victoria, BC have IBS and GERD for 10 years. Looking for a good doctor or naturopathic physician who will probably help me. If somebody have the same problem or would like to discuss please send me a message.


----------



## LeighG

I would be interested in talking with anyone who has experience specifically related to IBS-D with anxiety triggers (traveling/making plans/fight or flight). FYI - I've been dealing with IBS for almost 25 years.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Is there a group in Victoria? I'm a 21 year old student at uvic who would love to hear other people's successes.


----------

